# Goldie update



## alsea1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have upped her feed a bit. She is now getting half a pound of dry cob mixed with sheep feed am and pm. She gets grass hay as well. 
I got some corn oil to top dress her feed with starting this eve. Planning on starting with a teaspoon. I don't want her to scour or anything. I am also giving her durvet vits.  
Its hard for me to see improvements. But then the new feeding has only been a couple weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Alsea- are you also weighing her? weekly weights should help you see if you are having any results. The eye isn't always the best way. 2lbs is an improvement but you are not going to see it. Two pounds a week and then that 8 lbs a month! You will see it but as you know it's hard to "see" the results when you see the animal everyday.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Alsea- are you also weighing her? weekly weights should help you see if you are having any results. The eye isn't always the best way. 2lbs is an improvement but you are not going to see it. Two pounds a week and then that 8 lbs a month! You will see it but as you know it's hard to "see" the results when you see the animal everyday.


x2


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 9, 2013)

No I have not weighed her yet. I am going to do that Sunday.
She seems to be more outgoing.
I think I had the group thing going against her.  I would put feed out when they were in pasture. I would place it in five or so piles, so figured she would get her feed. 
Now they are getting grain in their stalls. This way she is not being pushed around and stressed over it. Shoulda noticed this before now. Ugh. Poor little Goldie.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, you caught it and figured out what was going on! 
Smart to feed her "separate".


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 9, 2013)

I am curious about something-why are you feeding her sheep feed if she's a goat? Is that okay to do? I'm just wondering...thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> I am curious about something-why are you feeding her sheep feed if she's a goat? Is that okay to do? I'm just wondering...thank you!


If you buy a local mix, it may not breed specific.

I feed my goats a cow mix and give them free choice hay and loose minerals


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I got sheep feed because I have more sheep than goats. I figure if I provide specie specific loose mineral it should work out okay.


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh okay, thank you, learned something new today!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, Goldie is looking better. 
I am pretty sure she is preg.
I see udders forming. 
She is a delicate little goat. I pray she has her kid easy as I have no exp. in goat mid wife duty. 
In this pic it looks like she is contemplating goat life


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 28, 2013)

She looks muck better. Good job!


----------

